# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of January 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Find a crowd of people and yell, "*Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?!*".  Come back and report what happens.



Advanced Lucid task:  Build a snowman or snow woman and bring it to life.

----------


## arby

ooo I like the advanced task.

frooooosty the snow man&#33; He was a very merry soul...

----------


## FreeOne

ahh man&#33; i came so close to the basic task already.  except that the girl just came up and told me she was lucid instead of me asking. lol

----------


## deathly_hallow

This is sucha  cool task&#33;

----------


## funky_chicken182

What about a snowdragon or snoworc and make it come alive?  Does that count?

----------


## becomingagodo

Make a snowman and bring it to life. Common where the imagination, passion or sense of advanture. I am really dissapointed with this task.
Well looks like i have to fight against water or snow link in zelda ocarina of time.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

lol attack of the snow zombies&#33; this should be great... i&#39;ll get this done very quickly&#33;

~R~

----------


## deathly_hallow

I wonder if I can summon snow in a LD? I&#39;ve never seen any. It never snows in my country.

----------


## Jeigh

My goal is going to be able to do the Basic Task by the end of this month or at least February ones, I&#39;ve just started LDing and I think I&#39;m getting closer to having a Lucid dream  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow that&#39;s weird I dreamed about snow last night (no snowmen built tho).  Well not too weird I guess because we&#39;ve got a little on the ground here.   A disadvantage I&#39;d say to the people in places where it doesn&#39;t snow. 

OK, time to start incubating...

----------


## Jeigh

Places such as Australia?  ::D:  Well it does snow in some places in Australia but it&#39;s never snowed where I live and unless there is a dramatic change of climate I don&#39;t think it ever will, except at Mt. Lofty, it snows there sometimes.

I&#39;ve always wanted to touch snow, I remember I once had a dream where I was in my room and it started snowing. I was doing some work at the time and couldn&#39;t leave until I had finished. Once I finished and ran out the door the snow started melting away as I got near it then I woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## Lyla

After a 2 month break from lucid dreams I&#39;m back, with a long vivid, low level lucidity dream&#33; I haven&#39;t written in my dream journal since october, so my recall is kind of bad.. 

I am in this apartment and I know that I&#39;m swapping places with this poor girl, meaning that her family is my family. I hurry to get dressed to go downstairs to meet her dad. I am outside the apartment, still in the building and I notice that my dad arrived home and me and my two sisters greet him - one of them threatens me because I had locked her in a cupboard, so that she couldn&#39;t give her present to dad.  ::|:  Then I realise it&#39;s a dream, because everything was ilogical, the place, the fact that I had two sisters.. So more family members gathered round, we were about 8 or so and I shouted "Who else lucid dreams here?".. My mom answered something along the lines of "Behave yourself&#33;". Low level lucidity, so next thing I know, I&#39;m of to the store to buy something,. can&#39;t remember what, but I know I was this medieval girl, cause I had a long green dress and I put a big silver(y) coin on the counter to pay. Then I realise again I&#39;m dreaming and shout at everyone in the store "Is anyone a lucid dreamer here?". For a moment there&#39;s silence, but then, the main store clerk, some 50-something guy with white hair, says, on an "Oh, ok, I&#39;ll admit" tone, "Yeah, I lucid dream, but I&#39;m not very good at it...". Then I had a FA and wanted to go back to the store to see if the clerk had actually had an LD and also dreamt I was being congratulated here.  ::lol::  

Anyway, my question is, do the less than 10 people in the building or the less than 20 people in the store count as a crowd?  ::blue::

----------


## Klace

Allright, I think I&#39;m lucid dreaming enough now to give this task a try, and a great task I might add&#33;
It&#39;s going to be interesting to see what happens.

----------


## becomingagodo

Well i brang a snowman in the form of links out of Zelda oracerina of time to life. I battled it which was weird because everytime i hit it the thing would come back to together. Soon i choped both his arms of then kick him into lava.

Advance task complete. to easy

----------


## blackberry829

Gah, I almost had the lucid task last night. I went lucid, and I went outside of my house. I hadn&#39;t thought of what to do yet, so I flew around for a while. (it wasn&#39;t a very high level of lucidity) 
As I flew around, I found a crowd of people, maybe about ten or twenty. I then remembered, "Hey, what about the lucid task of the month?" 

Unfortunately, I couldn&#39;t remember that well, so I asked the group of people,  "Are there any other DREAM CHARACTERS here?" 

Oddly enough, some people say that they always say no, but they all said yes to me. I think a few people may&#39;ve said no, but the main thing I heard was "yes". 

Gahhhh, so close too. If only I could&#39;ve remembered. : (

Gah, I almost had the lucid task last night. I went lucid, and I went outside of my house. I hadn&#39;t thought of what to do yet, so I flew around for a while. (it wasn&#39;t a very high level of lucidity) 
As I flew around, I found a crowd of people, maybe about ten or twenty. I then remembered, "Hey, what about the lucid task of the month?" 

Unfortunately, I couldn&#39;t remember that well, so I asked the group of people,  "Are there any other DREAM CHARACTERS here?" 

Oddly enough, some people say that they always say no, but they all said yes to me. I think a few people may&#39;ve said no, but the main thing I heard was "yes". 

Gahhhh, so close too. If only I could&#39;ve remembered. : (

----------


## Moonbeam

I think I&#39;m seeing double.

Congrats almost Blackberry&#33;  That was pretty good I think.  You still have the rest of the month, I bet you&#39;ll get it.

----------


## Aphius

> Make a snowman and bring it to life. Common where the imagination, passion or sense of advanture. I am really dissapointed with this task.[/b]







> Advance task complete. to easy
> [/b]



Wow, your passion and enthusiasm for completing that task astounds us all.

----------


## Pyrofan1

> Wow, your passion and enthusiasm for completing that task astounds us all.
> [/b]



and his grammar is amazing

----------


## Keeper

and the sarcasim is tangable

the real fun, becoming, should be how you go about making the Snow-people. Do you make it by hand in Antartica or Canada? Do you start a blizzard in South Africa (  :tongue2:  ) and then send out a swarm of robots to mold the ice (just for the record, if I remember this, this is how I&#39;m going to do it). Do you make yourself a Snow-being and procret with a freeza to make some snow-babies? Create a company with Snow-molds? Create two opposing soccor teams and make them snow men, and still let them play?

the possabilities are endless

----------


## bushi

> and the sarcasim is tangable
> 
> the real fun, becoming, should be how you go about making the Snow-people. Do you make it by hand in Antartica or Canada? Do you start a blizzard in South Africa (  ) and then send out a swarm of robots to mold the ice (just for the record, if I remember this, this is how I&#39;m going to do it). Do you make yourself a Snow-being and procret with a freeza to make some snow-babies? Create a company with Snow-molds? Create two opposing soccor teams and make them snow men, and still let them play?
> 
> the possabilities are endless
> [/b]




OMFG I can&#39;t wait till I can dream lucidly&#33;&#33;&#33; LOL

----------


## slimslowslider

Had a brief LD last night but forgot the task and woke up.  Then, managed to WILD/ incubate a snowy scene, but lost whatever lucidity I had very quickly - I can even remember the crunch of the snow beneath my feet and starting to roll the first snowball&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  Still... its a good start - and I thought this would be hard as I&#39;ve never(?) dreamed of snow before - plus, I am totally unfocussed and stressed after giving up ciggies.

Good luck everyone&#33;

----------


## slimslowslider

Not lucid.... 
Last night dreamt I was watching a man make a snowman by rolling snowballs down a hill, like bowls. By the time the snowballs reached the bottom of the valley they were about 1m diameter.  He explained that he usually made them this way - and the trick was, lining up the shots so that the balls ended up close enough together to minimse the work required in assembling them, but not so close that you can&#39;t maneouver between them.  He also explained that this time he was going to make a CROWD of snowmen&#33;&#33;&#33;    ::doh::

----------


## Keeper

OOO&#33; tough luck&#33;

----------


## N

Lucid Task: Find a crowd of people and yell, "Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?&#33;". 

today.in the morning I had some LDs so one of them ..I went to my home and found some people so i asked  "Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?&#33;". " then they looked at me like they thought I&#39;m crazy or something? , but one of them said to me """"it&#39;s impossible,but I read some books talk about LDs""""
then I left  home  ::content::  



Advanced Lucid task: Build a snowman or snow woman and bring it to life.

I tried this also in the same time ""causeI had more then 1Ld""
I could build a snowman and then when I tried to make him alive...the snow started falling down from the snow man and I could see his legs but at this point that dream fade away...................  ::bigteeth::  anyway I tried

----------


## Keeper

> Lucid Task: Find a crowd of people and yell, "Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?&#33;". 
> 
> today.in the morning I had some LDs so one of them ..I went to my home and found some people so i asked  "Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?&#33;". " then they looked at me like they thought I&#39;m crazy or something? , but one of them said to me """"it&#39;s impossible,but I read some books talk about LDs""""
> then I left  home  
> Advanced Lucid task: Build a snowman or snow woman and bring it to life.
> 
> I tried this also in the same time ""causeI had more then 1Ld""
> I could build a snowman and then when I tried to make him alive...the snow started falling down from the snow man and I could see his legs but at this point that dream fade away...................  anyway I tried
> [/b]



 ::goodjob2::  congrads&#33;  :smiley: 

Grrrrr&#33; Must&#33; Have&#33; Lucid&#33; Dream&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## N

> congrads&#33; 
> 
> Grrrrr&#33; Must&#33; Have&#33; Lucid&#33; Dream&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



thanks  :Oops:

----------


## Keeper

dont mention it  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Cool&#33;  I just love it when DCs look at me like I&#39;m crazy&#33;  Congrats all so far.  :smiley:

----------


## cidus

Does it count if _I_ didn&#39;t make the snowman come alive? I sculpted the snowman for about ten minutes, while thinking that I hoped he came to life. after I sculpted him (next part is without me doing anything) he reached inside himself and pulled out a propeller cap, put it on, then the propellers started spinning, and he flew upwards to where I couldn&#39;t see him. so back to my question, I&#39;m not sure I did anything to make him alive except for thinking about it while making him (by that I mean I didn&#39;t give him a magicians cap  ::D: )

----------


## Feeble Wizard

I did the advanced task over a year ago.  In a lucid dream I walked out into the middle of the boulevard and there was about a half a foot of snow.  I got the idea to build a snowman and decided that it could grant any wish just like a genie.  It seemed in the dream like this was a famous legend, perhaps?

I found a big clump of snow and started chiseling into it with my hands.  I was impressed that the snow sculpted itself in addition to my own sculpting.  Because of this, the project did not take too long.  At first, it took the form of the head of a sort of toy soldier or band marshal.  I worked my way around it sculpting and by the time I got back around to the front, it was shaped like a standing robot.  I had to put the jaw back onto him because it had broken off.  He started walking around like a zombie.  But then he morphed into something else.

He turned into a version of myself&#33;  However, he was very confident and at ease (I was pretty neurotic back then and could hardly look a person in the eye).  His posture and manner of holding himself was good and he wore a sweater and nice clothing.  He was like a version of what I would have been if I had developed properly, I thought.  Really he reminded me of a friend of mine that was valedictorian of my high school.  He gave me advice of how I should live my life, that I should be more gentle and loving, stuff like that.

When I awoke, I was impressed that the dream REALLY PRODUCED a snowman that had the ability to grant my wishes.  If I developed myself to be that, I would be able to do anything.  And since then, I have gradually improved myself through work so that I am quite a bit like that snowman&#33;  Of course I had been working on myself long before this particular dream.

I think that I will again build a new snowman with the intention that it can grant wishes.  I will see what happens this time&#33;

----------


## Janos

I had my first lucid dream in a while last night, and although it was very short I still managed to (sort of) do the first task&#33; 

I was on a train, and there was all sorts of laundry around. I was looking for a pair of socks, because for some reason I was barefoot. Then I realized, "why is there laundry on a train?" and realized I was dreaming. At the same moment, I remembered the challenge, and quickly looked around for any people. The compartment was completely empty, except three or four people at the very back. I quickly went over, but they were just sacks of old empty clothes and not really people, so I said "Have a head," and heads appeared on them and they were real people  ::D:  Then I asked, "Are any of you lucid dreamers too?" and two of them said they were. I asked them where they were from. The girl said "Haikiki" (possibly thinking of Waikiki  :wink2:  ) and the guy said Iowa. Just then I saw the socks I was looking for and got distracted, and went on with the dream. It was kind of fun  ::D:  

So I know it wasn&#39;t exactly a crowd of people, but maybe I&#39;ve got it anyway?

----------


## zhine

Nearly woke myself up as soon as went lucid last night. Memo to self: check height above ground BEFORE attempting spur of the moment looping the loop...

Remembered the tasks just as the crash initiated the waking process - frantically tried to build a snowman, making all the right movements with my empty hands but no snow appeared.   ::blue::  

Then made a pathetic last attempt at creating a crowd to talk to.   ::roll::  

Too little, too late. Oh well, at least am heading in right direction.

Tried a dose of B6 (p5p) before bed, definitely had a night full of vivid dreams. But possibly they were long overdue anyhow&#33;

----------


## gratismat

Yay, advanced task completed&#33;
This dream was kinda weird and I&#39;m not really sure that it counts because of the vaguenes of the dream, heard some people here refer to something called lowlevel-ld and this dream clearly was not as real as the others I&#39;ve had, I had trouble recalling things of the ordinary life(more like I didn&#39;t recall things) and I seemed to flip in and out of lucidity since I did something&#39;s with purpose but not which I&#39;d done If I were in complete lucidity(like for instence after building the snowman I built a lamp-monster and made it grow to the size of a street-lamp). How ever; I was about to wake up and for some reason I really didn&#39;t want that to happen(probably because I&#39;ve been checking up on ld:ing and stuff lately), I then came to thaught about ld:ing and so I became aware(and still sleeping aswell). As I&#39;ve said I had great troubles in remembering things, for instance I couldn&#39;t remember the basic task at all, but I remembered that I wanted to build a snow-man, so I did. I found out that it was hard to get snow but I took use of a nearby street-draining-hole and managed to get snow to pour up from inside of there. With the snow I built somekind of snowman with an awful out-standing mouth; I brang him to life by imagening he was petrefied and then unpetrefieing him. How ever he, for some reason, got wery upset and started, with his mouth, shooting snowballs at me...  ::?:  
Oh I tried to eat a star too but because of the low-level dreaming(?) I woke up, I didn&#39;t remember the taste, anyone who&#39;s eaten one and can tell me what they taste like?

----------


## skywatcher

I performed the first task last night.  I was having a pretty long WILD in which I found myself in some kind of old-fashioned schoolhouse.  There were 10 or so children in the classroom.  I said to them, " Are there any lucid dreamers here?"  Surprisingly, 2 or 3 of them raised their hands.  One was a little girl in a green and white dress.  I think i talked to here a little about it but don&#39;t really remember the conversation.

I then remembered the second task.  I wanted to build a snowman but the floor was wooden and I couldn&#39;t figure out how to "make" the snow.  Before long I got distracted.  Oh well, I&#39;ll be trying this one again.

----------


## cidus

Well, first off, I would like to reiterate my question, wasn&#39;t sure if I would get an answer.

Does it count if _I_ didn&#39;t make the snowman come alive? I sculpted the snowman for about ten minutes, while thinking that I hoped he came to life. after I sculpted him (next part is without me doing anything) he reached inside himself and pulled out a propeller cap, put it on, then the propellers started spinning, and he flew upwards to where I couldn&#39;t see him. so back to my question, I&#39;m not sure I did anything to make him alive except for thinking about it while making him (by that I mean I didn&#39;t give him a magicians cap  ::D: )

Second of all, I completed the basic task yesterday during a nap&#33;
(WILD)
A really hot girl wanted to... you know... Luckily I had enough lucidity to turn her down so that I could do some more fun stuff. I remembered the lucid task (Basic) so I went to a rock concert (that&#39;s right I found a concert in my dream) I didn&#39;t see anyone playing yet so I went on stage and asked "Are there any other lucid dreamers here?" Well, everyone started laughing and that&#39;s when the dream cops scared me into waking up. They jumped out from behind the curtains and scared me so my body twitched and I was jostled back to the real world.

I&#39;m gonna try for this again tonight, but this time I&#39;ll show those cops who&#39;s boss&#33;   ::evil::

----------


## deathly_hallow

I did the first task. I was at this house and I remembered the task. So I started asking everyone if they were lucid dreamers. One girl said no, but she then said something about my heart. Everyone else I asked straight out said "no". 

But then I confused last months task with this months&#33;&#33;&#33; I then decided to give someone a present. I found a fluffy toy and saw a hot girl that I wanted to give it to but she was talking to this guy. So I stood by them and spotted a cat and decided to give the toy to the cat. Only later on when I came back to this site did I realize that I did the wrong task&#33; But I thought it was amazing how I remembered to do the task in my dream. I didn&#39;t think it would be that easy&#33;

----------


## AnonymousTipster

> ... and that&#39;s when the dream cops scared me into waking up. They jumped out from behind the curtains and scared me ...[/b]



Haha&#33; That&#39;s great&#33; The dream cops, policing consciousness wherever you go. You can&#39;t run, you can&#39;t hide, not even in your sleep&#33;

----------


## BohmaN

Just love this "task of the month"  ::D:  haha lol, gonna try it tonight if i succeed getting a ld  :smiley:

----------


## pj

07 January 2007 LUCID

(YES&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2: 

I am at some sort of big old cider mill.  There are lots of people around... lots of vendors at tables selling odds and ends.  It is a fall day, sunny and comfortable.  I am sitting down and just watching the scene - and suddenly know I am dreaming.

The scene contorts.  I remain seated and look at my hands, which look like the air is being let out of them.  I concentrate on them, thinking that this is my dream.  I remain calm and breathe, just remaining focused on my hands until they return to normal.  Then I look carefully around and I am in the same place.

I get up and walk to a large group of DCs, all moving in the same direction.  I work my way to the front of them, turn and yell, "ARE THERE ANY OTHER LUCID DREAMERS HERE?"

There is silence, but they all stop moving for a moment and look at me with bemused expressions.  Then they start walking again, smiling and shaking their heads.  I shout again, "DO ANY OF YOU KNOW WHAT LUCID DREAMING IS?"

This time everybody starts talking and I can&#39;t hear a single answer.  I say, "WAIT... ONE AT A TIME," and point at one.  He answers with words I cannot understand, so I point at another who says, "Yeah... that&#39;s when you know you are dreaming."  I said "EXACTLY&#33;  Now... are any of you lucid dreamers?"

They all start walking again.  I went up behind one, tapped him on the shoulder and said, "Well, this is my lucid dream, and you are going to help me build a snowman so I can bring it to life."  Another DC was listening in and said he&#39;d help too.

But it was warm out - we need snow.  I stopped them as the crowd went on.  I said, "There&#39;s a big house over there.  In it, we&#39;ll find a room sized freezer with so much frost in it that we will be able to make a snowman out of it."  we walked over to the house and in a back door.  We were standing in a big old kitchen.  Looking around, I could see a frosted window to one side but no door.  We went out into a hall and found the freezer door.

Inside, there were two elderly ladies working diligently on something or other.  It was like they were a bit irritated with our presence, but they mostly tried to ignore us.  The room was stocked with lots of junk, and two piles of ice cubes with a bit of frost.  We started trying to build something looking like  a snowman out of them, but it just wasn&#39;t working out and one of the DCs kept screwing it up.  I looked around, getting ready to will some snow into existence or find another room with more snow and spotted another door.  I couldn&#39;t get it open, but then a DC came through it from the other side.  I caught it and saw it had only a little more frost than the one we were in.

I recognized that I was losing lucidity, so I stopped and looked around for detail, studying the old wooden beams and ceiling.  They were a dark brown wood with a bold grain, very rough and seemingly very old.  As I returned to the DCs and their futile attempt to build a snowman for me out of bits of ice, my wife stirred and I was awaken.

----------


## Moonbeam

^^^Wow&#33;  Really cool even if the snowman thing didn&#39;t work out&#33;    ::laughhard::

----------


## deathly_hallow

What will happen to the people who completed the task? Do we get any benefits or anything?

----------


## Keeper

read the first post

[edit] that was callus and rude. sorry  :Sad:

----------


## pj

> ^^^Wow&#33;  Really cool even if the snowman thing didn&#39;t work out&#33;   
> [/b]



Yeah... especially considering it was my first REAL lucid in like two months.  Man... it&#39;s been a drought.  I hope this is a sign of things to come.  I was really happy with two or three a week - kept it really special, though I&#39;d really love to do it at will, all the time.  

One every other month just doesn&#39;t cut it.

Thank you&#33;

----------


## CheshireMischief

Alright&#33; Just completed the basic lucid task. After being in a lucid for what seemed like half of a day I ended up in this old-world tavern. I looked around the bar and remembered my task. After shouting out my question, everyone in the bar looked at me and then pointed to a large man with curly brown hair standing by the bar. They told me his name was Charley Brown and that he was a lucid dreamer. Interested, I walked over to him.
"So, you&#39;re a lucid dreamer?" I asked.
He looked at me "Nope, I just need to go to the bathroom." Then he just walked away.
At this point I remembered my second task and went outside. It was snowing and the snow was perfect for building a snowman. Instead of building it right there, I thought it would be a better idea to build it around a group of DCs. I spotted a soccer feild in the distance and began towards it. I made a running start and flew into the air towards it. Just as I did this I woke up. Bummer.

----------


## lucidbuddha

I imagine that it is summer time and me and J. go tubing down the river. I suddenly feel the shallowness of the water, it seems it turned into a mucky, shallow stream. I walk through the muck until it opens up again. there seem to be a lot of people stuck on the edges and emergency vehicles trying to help people. I hit a tank of some sort in the water and hop over it. My roomate N. is with us. I realize that I&#39;m dreaming and decide not to put up with all of this. I look at J. and tell her that I&#39;m dreaming and I&#39;m going to go flying but I won&#39;t carry her. She looks at me and says that she can handle it. I take her hand and we fly up to my roommate&#39;s dismay. I look around and remember the task. All I see is random people stuck in areas and the river looks like a bunch of muddy puddles. I then see a larger group in one puddle and fly over that way. I yell "Are there any Lucid Dreamers Here&#33;&#33;" and they just start shouting and waving like a bunch of college kids on spring break waving to a helicopter. I repeat it and get a louder yelling response. I wake.

Still upset that I couldn&#39;t give anyone a gift last month,  :Sad:

----------


## Sprout

I keep getting really close. In my two latest lucids, I&#39;ve spent the entire dream searching for a crowd. I guess my problem is I&#39;m try to actually seek things out in my dreams, rather than creating them. The good news is I met my dream guide. (My brother&#39;s cat. wtf. She taught me how to shapeshift, and said if I ever needed anything, she&#39;d be "around") I&#39;ll do it tonight. I&#39;m really really interested to have a conversation with the dreamers in my dreams. I need to think of some good question.

----------


## the real pieman

i finally did the first task, i was running around at high speeds, then i stopped and remembered the task so i shouted "are there any other lucid dreamers out there" and it was so loud the entire city could hear, i got no replies so i just kept on running....

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Still upset that I couldn&#39;t give anyone a gift last month, [/b]



I feel the same. I really wanted to see what would come of that.


Regarding this months task, I remembered the Snowman task but got distracted by a squirrel and some kittens as i was flew toward the clouds to make it snow.

Damn the cute and cuddly things of the world&#33;&#33;&#33;
 ::chuckle::

----------


## Gez

Asked, but they didnt reply :/
Does that count?

----------


## Keeper

probably. all you had to do was ask  ::?:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I&#39;m still trying to 1) get over insomnia and 2) find a freaking crowd&#33; im NOT doing it at school.. thats just too weird


~R~

----------


## AlternateReality

> I wonder if I can summon snow in a LD? I&#39;ve never seen any. It never snows in my country.
> [/b]



lol, i&#39;d like to see what happens when you try that.
whole world fills up with soapy bath water or something...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. At Alternate Reality.

I had to go through the same thing, Deathly Hallows. I&#39;ve only seen snow twice in my life, and only once was it actually enough snow to enjoy it.

I got the Advanced Task Done, though&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::teeth:: 
Kind of embarassing, what happened, though. >.>

*01/09/2007
Dream Four
"Advanced Lucid Task Completed"*
This dream was about a keg party I’d gone to, last weekend. The house belonged to a guy that I’d just met, that night, and the party was out in the backyard. They had a homemade half-pipe out back and everyone was just kinda hanging out, around it, getting drunk. 

I don’t remember much about the dream, before becoming lucid, but I think it was just a recognition of being this being the same party I’d been to, a few days earlier, that made me realize I was dreaming. Immediately, I disassociated myself with everything that was going on and tried to think of what it was I wanted to do, when I became lucid. I’d completely forgotten about looking for the old man and the first thing that popped into my head was the lucid task. The snowman was the only one I could remember at the time but, seeing as how I was at a party, it would have been the perfect time to ask if there were any lucid dreamers around, to complete the basic task.  ::roll:: 

Anyway, I was looking around this _snowless_ backyard and thinking “Great. How the fuck am I supposed to build a snowman? Do I make it snow? Do I just manifest the snowman? Do I just manifest enough snow to Make the snowman?” I figured that just manifesting a complete snowman would be kinda cheap, so I figured I’d make one from scratch. At first, I tried just making the round sections of snow appear, one at a time. I held up my fingers and tried a little wizardry, but I couldn’t get anything to appear, no matter how hard I tried. So then, I figured making it snow might do the trick, but that didn’t prove to be much easier. I started concentrating on visualizing a snow-covered scene. I was thinking about everything that I could associate with snow, convinced that, the more realistic that I could visualize it, the more solid it would all be and wouldn’t just be a fleeting concept of snow. 

I was thinking off everything snow related, Christmas decorations, sleds, everything. Even before the snow, there were huge Christmas ornaments like Lawn Santas and shit just appearing all over the backyard. But I just Could NOT make it snow. I even stopped once to look at my hands and solidify the dream. I kept trying again, though, and finally got a hazy bit of snow to just layer the ground. It didn’t even fall from the sky, it just appeared. Then, “telekinetically” I started rolling some snow and sticks around with my mind. Finally, I made the snowman, but it was partially hidden behind the half-pipe. I walked over to it and, since the only light in the backyard was coming _from_ the half-pipe, the area behind it was almost pitch black. I could barely even see the snowman, but I was able to manifest a carrot or something for the nose (can’t remember exactly what I used, but it was orange) but I don’t think I took the time to put eyes or a mouth on it. Next, I was thinking about bringing it to life. I’d never brought something to life in an LD, before, and I tried to make it as simple as possible. I simply decided that this snowman was now “alive” and then I just stood there, looking at the shadowy white figure and waiting for something to happen.

All of a sudden, this snowman comes to life and just starts straight-up _assaulting_ me with snowballs. It was like the snowballs were just appearing in the snowman’s hands, as the ones before it left, and they were coming at me like machinegun fire. (This seemed completely random at first but, now that I look back on it, I’m reminded of that movie where Michael Keaton becomes a snowman and starts machine-gunning all these snowballs at some kids. It was like that but a lot more brutal.) It was so bad that, even though I was lucid, I had to run off to the side and duck and dodge all these snowballs because I was getting completely overwhelmed.

Somewhere around here, though, the dream lost all solidity and faded away.

----------


## BohmaN

Haha, funny dream Oneironaut. Are you the first to manage the advanced task?   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

::wtf::  



> All of a sudden, this snowman comes to life and just starts straight-up _assaulting_ me with snowballs. It was like the snowballs were just appearing in the snowmans hands, as the ones before it left, and they were coming at me like machinegun fire. (This seemed completely random at first but, now that I look back on it, Im reminded of that movie where Michael Keaton becomes a snowman and starts machine-gunning all these snowballs at some kids. It was like that but a lot more brutal.) It was so bad that, even though I was lucid, I had to run off to the side and duck and dodge all these snowballs because I was getting completely overwhelmed[/b]



This is too funny&#33;    ::laughtillhurts::   I remember that Michael Keaton movie and I can picture exactly what you&#39;re describing&#33;&#33;

What is it with all the snowmen attacking their creators???    ::wtf::

----------


## Burns

::bowdown::  to O

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

BohmaN: Nah, it looks like there are some other people that have gotten the task done, earlier in the thread.

Clarity: Funny as it may be, there is something about getting owned by a snowman (that you created, yourself) that&#39;s just not good for the self-esteem.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Burns:  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I&#39;ve only seen snow twice in my life, and only once was it actually enough snow to enjoy it.
> [/b]



  ::angry::  This is quite annoying to those of us who are living with the stuff yet can&#39;t do it.  But congratulations anyway.

(Have you ever seen snow falling?  Or just after it is already on the ground?  IRL I mean.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you, Moonbeam, and sorry &#39;bout your frustration. Keep it up&#33;  :smiley: 

But to answer your question, I&#39;ve only seen it falling that once. I was in Georgia for the big El Nino "blizzard" of like, what was it, &#39;95 or something?

Aside from that, I&#39;ve only seen a (very) light coating of it on the ground, and on rooftops, in Texas. I can&#39;t remember ever seeing it here in Central Florida, though.

----------


## Keeper

I have an idea for a super advanced task

Snow-slayer Calvin&#33;  ::D:

----------


## lucidbuddha

This was a really fun task. I felt rushed to make him but it was one of the funniest dreams I&#39;ve ever had. 

*ADVANCED TASK COMLETE&#33;*
I realize I&#39;m dreaming when I&#39;m on campus and I&#39;m heading the wrong direction and could&#39;ve swore it was the right way. I then hear the bus and fly up to see it approaching. I feel whoever I was walking with grab onto me when I rose up but then after 8 feet up or so felt him drop and heard a light thump. I flew over to the buses and landed on the sidewalk. Some people were encouraging me to come with them and then I remember the Advanced task&#33; I closed my eyes and tried to will it to snow. ...Nothing... then i tried again and before opening my eyes and said "look, its starting to snow&#33;" and when I opened there were flakes falling and a light layer on the ground. I solidified the dream by rubbing my hands together and when I looked up from that there was a lot of snow&#33; probably 1 1/2feet&#33; I start to make a snowman. I grab a handful and make a ball then throw it at a hill and hope it runs downhill and builds up. I give that up and see a large pile from when they clear the sidewalks. I basically leap towards it and start clearing around it for a base. While I&#39;m making the mid-section I see some strangers and say "hey, wanna help make a snowman then make it come to life?" The guy was the only one really excited, the girls he was with seemed hesitant. The back side of the snowman wasn&#39;t cleared out yet when the head was almost done. I looked back there and saw a bunch of coal and like 3 carrots in a snowpile. I am trying to work quickly cause I don&#39;t think its going to last long. I grab them and try to put them on the head but they keep falling out. I get frustrated and say "its done" and pretend he looks fine when it really looks bad. I step back with the 3 others and say "now we need to make it come to life&#33;" They all look at me and wait. I put my hand behind my back and ask one of the girls to give me my magic wand. I soon feel it and point and say "you&#39;re alive&#33;" and look at the snowman. He doesn&#39;t look  bad at all. In fact without me knowing he obtained some thick round glasses, a bright green hat, a mustache and a piece of coal for a nose. He was kinda funny looking. I started laughing with the others really loud. He seemed like quite a jolly snowman, and he was singing some christmas song I think. I thought I was laughing so hard that I might laugh myself awake. Then Mr. Snowman approached us and the way he moved was also very funny. He started to say something but we were laughing too hard. I said "wait everyone he&#39;s talking" and asked him to repeat it and all of a sudden I lost sound. I saw his mouth move but it was a sentence I couldn&#39;t make out. I look at my hands to try to solidify the dream but end up really moving my hands together in my bed.  :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

::goodjob2::  ^^^that&#39;s a good one&#33;

----------


## Wildman

So I don&#39;t know if this really counts since I lost lucidity rather fast, but here&#39;s the short LD I had last night.

I&#39;m in some narrow street of a town, the architecture looks kinda like the streets of Venice. Anyways, someone I know walks up to me, and he quickly asks me what time it is. I look down at my wrist, and notice I&#39;m wearing a watch. I quickly realize that I&#39;m dreaming, thinking to myself that I hadn&#39;t been wearing my watch for a couple days. I tell the guy something like: "I don&#39;t know, but thanks for getting me lucid&#33;" and he just kinda walks away. There are a bunch of platforms above me, and I fly up to one of them. There are like two people there, standing around, and I think about the basic ld task. Although I just see those 2 people, I decide to try anyways. I shout out as loud as possible: "Any lucid dreamers out here?" For a while, there&#39;s no answer, and then I hear someone answer yes. I fly up to the platform above, and there&#39;s some royal-looking person on a throne. I don&#39;t exactly remember if it&#39;s a he/she, because the person looked kinda like both, but it just might&#39;ve been a she. Anyways, she tells me that she&#39;s a lucid dreamer, and I quicky lose lucidity. She started talking to me about a bunch of missions she wants me to do for her, as an apprentice or whatever, to learn how to have more/better lucid dreams, and the dream continued for a while after that.

----------


## Tomdub

I just got 11 inches of snow where I live; Near Seattle, Washington. I don&#39;t LD yet but maybe I will get some snow in my dreams along with RL.

----------


## Kyhaar

I did it&#33; I did it&#33; I would have done the advanced Lucid, but I couldn&#39;t remember it. 

Before the dream shifted, I was on a never-ending staircase going to a Nickelback concert. 

Then I was at a Nickelback concert with LM, and somehow "fell asleep".  I saw my Dad, brother and LM. I realised I was dreaming "Brother, we&#39;re dreaming&#33;". I tried to get my brother&#39;s attention but he wasn&#39;t looking at me. So, concentrating, I conjured a lemon and threw it at his head. Bullseye- he turns around. So I ask, "Are there any Lucid Dreamers here," And my brother says "yes" (even though in RL he doesn&#39;t Lucid Dream... that I know of- he&#39;s so secretive)

So I say to myself, "Yes, I did a lucid task&#33;" and then I ask the group, "how would you guys lke to fly?" I hear a chorus of "Yeah&#33;" and then I say, "with a jetpack," and LM screams "YEAH&#33;&#33;&#33;" So I say, "Ok. Follow me,"

Knowing that it is easier to find an existing thing than to conjure it (I learned from the lemon) I searched until I found a DC by a warehouse. I said to him, "Hi Dave&#33;" and he replied, "Hellow. What can I do for you?" I answered, "We need some jetpacks. Do you have any?" And he smiled and said, "Of course. Let me get them&#33;"

After a few minute, 5 tricycles were in front of us. I thanked Dave who had vanished). We all got on the tricycles and started peddling. Once we reached a hill, I started to lift off the ground. I cried,"this is like ET&#33;&#33;&#33;". However, I only did a huge loop back to the ground again.  

Then I "woke up" and was back at the Nickelback conert. I was upset that i missed a big chunk of the concert, but happy thatI did a task. Then I really woke up.



I am really happy- my first task ever&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

damn&#33; soo close I had a lucid dream, but I didn&#39;t do the tasks in time and i woke up

----------


## y0h0rufi0

I tend to have dreams where I have a person with me, like a dream friend.  Anyways, I had a dream the other night where i was in some sort of backyard and I had a male dream friend with me.  We were doing something in the dream ( I do not remember what) and for some reason I decided that the best thing for us to do was to fly away from what was going on in the backyard.  I took my dream friend with me to climb to the top of this sort of tower of things.  When we got to the top I said ok we have to fly now, this is gonna be fun so lets get lucid first.  I became lucid ( and assumed my dream friend was also) and we flew over the backyard and away from the dream.  It was a basic lucid dream, nothing too special.  but I have always had dreams where I was around differnt dream friends and for some reason I have always have thought that they were just other people that happened to be in the same dream at the same time.  Probably just a silly thing that  I came up with but I really like to think that its true.

----------


## funkstrman

Yesterday I dreamt that I was flying.  So, of course, I became lucid&#33;  I flew around for a while over a rocky coastal area and then dove down into the water.  Remembering how fun it was to breath underwater, I slipped under the waves to see what I could find.  I saw a bunch of people studying a new species next to a rocky uderwater cliff.  The animal was an eel with an owl head and it looked so real that you could have seen it in a zoo aquarium.  I followed the people to their underwater office where we dried off (somehow) and went inside.  I was walking around meeting different people and found myself in a lobby area.  There were about 15 people there.  I shouted, "Hey who else is lucid dreaming here?"  Nobody seemed to hear me so I said, "Hello&#33; Is anyone else dreaming??"  Everyone turned and looked at me, and all but three people raised their hands.  You should have seen the looks on their faces&#33;&#33; :What the ...?:

----------


## moon scape

I came really close&#33; this is my second day learning to lucid dream and I actualy lucid dreamed&#33;  ::bigteeth::   I just became a member. it was cool b/c i didnt ask a crowd of people but i did tell my sister (who was in the dream) how to lucid dream. even though i knew it was a dream i must have been thinking more about lucid dreaming than the fact it wasnt real b/c i didnt realize my sister wasnt real in the dream. anyways, i like the magical snowman task, i&#39;ll try for it tonight. do i get a badge for just lucid dreaming for the first time?  :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

Cool. Nice tasks.
Let&#39;s see if I can still make both happen this month  ::D: 
I&#39;m out of practice, after all.

----------


## Kyhaar

So, when do I get my badge for completing the task. Or does only the advanced task count?

----------


## Wolfie

Well, I think I completed the first task.

My memory of the dream starts at the point just before I became lucid. A DC, my friend Jasmine, turned around to me and asked me if I wanted to become lucid, I said okay and so I did. WHen that happened, a wide, blue staircase appeared in the wall next to me. I walked up it to find a room, but a strange one. It didn&#39;t have a floor, more a criss-crossing pattern of thin bridges(strangely, the whole thing was in the colours of this forum). At this point I remembered the task ad yelled out (there were a few people milling around) &#39;Is anyone else here Lucid Dreaming?&#39; There was no reply. So I said it again, and this time people took notice. Most of them just asked me what LDing was, but my brother turned up for some reason and I think he might have said yes. Jasmine stayed strangely silent.

After that, I considered doing the advanced task but there wasn&#39;t any snow (it never occured to me to make any) and the floor was precarious so I decided against it. And that&#39;s all of the dream relevant to the task.  ::D: 

(_Irrelevant, but each month my brother and I have a kind of competition to see who can complete a task first. I have more LD&#39;s, but unlike me he rarely forgets to do the task so the chances are about even. And this month I won&#33;_  :smiley:  )

----------


## slimslowslider

LOL at the thought of lucid dreamers all over the world trying to make snowmen in their dreams&#33;  
We could be consulting the gurus of our subconscious, making love with mermaids, &#39;eating at the finest restaurants in the universe&#39; etc, but no...   ::roll::  

Was fully lucid last night, and was having a whale of a time flying about in some kind of super spy adventure movie - then I remembered my real mission impossible:  to make and animate a snowman.  I immediately stopped everything, flew to halt and set about my task.  Dutifully I tried to materialise one between my outstretched arms - nothing happened.  Then I thought &#39;perhaps if I make a very small one, then make it grow?&#39; so I focussed on some grains of dust at my feet and tried again - but it was just as hard.  I then began to panic as I realised that I was wakening.  Did various things to stabilise the dream, but I was still drifting awake, and could sense my body.  I considered shouting &#39;INCREASE LUCIDITY NOW&#33;&#39; but only whispered it for fear of waking my partner lying next to me.  Finally got distracted by something and lost it...

Still laughing  ::D:

----------


## Wildman

Not be picky/annoying, but Kyhaar and I got the wrong icon.   ::wink::

----------


## Howie

> Not be picky/annoying, but Kyhaar and I got the wrong icon.  
> [/b]



I had you both down as completing the advanced lucid task. That is correct no?
I changed it but I am guessing you will want it back to the advanced???  ::?:

----------


## Clairity

Sound the trumpets&#33;&#33;  I completed the basic task&#33;&#33;  ::breakitdown::  

Ok.. here are the details&#33;

I went to my living room couch around 3:30 am to try to WILD.

After about 25 minutes I felt the familiar "shift" (where I know my body has fallen asleep).  I waited til I felt it once more and then I rolled over and stood up.

It seemed really dark to me (I&#39;m talking "can&#39;t see a thing" dark).. when it dawned on me that my "eyes" were shut&#33;   I opened my eyes and I could see.. it was still dark but at least I wasn&#39;t blind&#33; 

I went outside and the neighborhood was dark as well and deserted (it was afterall around 4:00 am).  I stated "increase lucidity" and "lucidity now" but nothing happened&#33;  ::?:  

I remembered both tasks and thought "ok.. snow".  I told myself that when I walk around the next corner, there will be snow... WRONG&#33;  Sooo.. moving on to the basic task&#33;

There was a diner down the street with a house attached to it and I decided to go there.. heck there has to be people there to talk to.. right?

I enter the diner and see a wide array of different types of people..  professional, blue collar, deliverance backwoods types   ::silly::  ..

I went towards the middle of the diner and asked loudly "Are there any Lucid Dreamers here?" 

< cue the lonely sound of crickets chirping >    ::ghosttown::  

They all ignored me.  I asked again and the still got no reaction.

I decided that maybe I&#39;d have a better reception in the house.  I walked into the house and appeared to be in the living room and there appeared to be a party/gathering going on. 

I walked further into the living room and yelled "Are there any Lucid Dreamers here?"  

I heard a man&#39;s voice yell, "I am&#33;"  I looked toward what I assumed to be the kitchen area and saw only a man&#39;s hand raised above the crowd of people there.  I never did see his face.

I asked again if there were any Lucid Dreamers here hoping that he would come into view but instead a man sitting on a couch asked me what Lucid Dreaming was.  I explained to him that Lucid Dreaming was knowing that you were dreaming while you were dreaming.  

< the crickets came back >

I then asked, "Have you ever seen Star Trek?"  He replied that he had and I said, "When you Lucid Dream.. it&#39;s like having your own personal Holodeck.  Your dream becomes the Holodeck that you enter and you pretty much can do whatever it is that you desire.."

A woman came from the next room and tried to hit on me so I missed what his response was (if there was one).   It was then that I realized that I wasn&#39;t "me" in this Lucid Dream.  I wasn&#39;t female.. but I don&#39;t have a clear picture of the guy that I was.. but hey, if this woman was any barometer, I must not have been half bad.  :Hi baby:  

I decided that I didn&#39;t want to waste my Lucid Dream dallying with this woman and went back into the diner.  I was determined to impress these people&#33;&#33;

I walked up to a table and asked those sitting there if they wanted to see some tricks.  They just STARED at me as if I was insane. Ok.. tough crowd&#33; 

I picked up a glass that had about an inch of soda still left in it and I threw it up in the air with the intention of stopping the liquid in mid-air.  Instead the liquid solidified and hit the ground in little beads.  The locals were NOT impressed.  ::yawnorama::  

I then picked up a jar of mustard.  The mustard was too dark for yellow.. it could have been Grey Poupon but then it was too light for that so it might just have been some OLD yellow mustard (I don&#39;t know why I fixated on the color.. I know.. get on with the story)&#33;&#33;

I thrust the jar of mustard upward hoping to send its contents into the air.. but I neglected to take the LID off&#33;&#33;    :tongue2:  

Well this got a reaction alright, the diner erupted into laughter&#33;&#33;  ::laughhard::  

Totally determined now.. I REMOVED the lid and thrust the jar once again upwards.  A blob or mustard flew out of the jar and I tried to levitate it between my hands.  Seconds before it hurt the floor.  It stopped&#33;

I levitated the mustard over my head and then moved it around my body.

I then let the mustard drop and floated up to the ceiling   ::meditate::  and then flew around the diner a few times. 

My superiority established I let the dream fade so I could write it all down before I forgot it&#33; 

The end&#33;  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Kyhaar

> I had you both down as completing the advanced lucid task. That is correct no?
> I changed it but I am guessing you will want it back to the advanced??? 
> [/b]




I never built a snowman though.... I only said "Are there any lucid dreamers out there"  ::?:

----------


## Howie

*Nice Clairity&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;* _looks for trumpet emoticon_







> I never built a snowman though.... I only said "Are there any lucid dreamers out there" 
> [/b]



Such honesty.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Wildman

> I had you both down as completing the advanced lucid task. That is correct no?
> I changed it but I am guessing you will want it back to the advanced??? 
> [/b]



Nope, I didn&#39;t do the advanced one, and from what I read from Kyhaar&#39;s post she hadn&#39;t either. Anyway, thanks for the switch and sorry for the bother  ::D:

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

*JANUARY TASK COMPLETED*[size=4]

Like all my other LD&#39;S this once again took place in my hometown Manhattan New York. I was in the streets waiting for someone, don&#39;t know who but the feeling of waiting and patience was strong. I then saw my mother and immediately started crying, the surrounding DC&#39;S  felt bad that I missed my mother. I then stood in front of a crowd of DC&#39;S walking toward me and demanded they stop and draw their attention to me using telekenesis, they paused and observed me (parallel point of view) I asked if any of them were Lucid Dreamers and one quickly charged for me with a knife, I pulled out a knife in response and proceeded to stab the DC, it took quite a few strokes but I got him to die eventually. I quickly dashed from them running as fast as possible to no avail, I was slow-motion running in real-time (don&#39;t ya hate it when that happens) One of the DC&#39;S from the crowd caught up with me and I screamed are you having a Lucid Dream, at this point I forgot about the task and just wanted to know if there were any DC&#39;S consious of whats going on. The DC replied "If you deceive the deceptor you will die". I then concluded that if you were a LDER and not a DC you will die. I immediately pretneded to be a DC, walking around aimlessly, avoiding eye-contact and keeping a straight face free from expressions. In the same neighborhood just EAST from where I was originally, I saw a bed of snow with children playing in it, I scanned the horizon of the snow looking for any akward shape bulging up from the snow and saw a snow man but this snow man appeared to be alive, as I approached it I could see it breathing and pulsing. I went to touch the snowman but it didn&#39;t let me it appeared to have glided further from me, creating an earthquake like movement in the snow. It immediately spoke to me saying "disturb this world destroy destiny". I advised it that I was the controller of this world and that I can make the sun rise and kill everyone. All of a sudden the entire city was covered in thick snow and I had to dig my way up out of the avalanche upon me. I peaked up and saw snow pirates killing DC&#39;S and dragging DC&#39;S in chains some were dead and blood was everywhere on the snow and as far as I could see were bloody trails and foot prints. I then commanded the sun to rise and melt the earth, I saw a bright light and woke-up in my bedrrom in Miami Florida with the sun shining on my face form the window. Thanks for reading my post&#33;

----------


## Howie

> Nope, I didn&#39;t do the advanced one, and from what I read from Kyhaar&#39;s post she hadn&#39;t either. Anyway, thanks for the switch and sorry for the bother [/b]



Hey, No bother it was my error.   ::upsidedown::  

Congrats Dream Catcher NYC. That was one cool dream&#33;

----------


## h0ju

I remembered this task very close to the end of a WILD this morning. I was able to get out the question to some DCs. My brother was there and he just looked at me like a complete whack-o. I have received this response before while inquiring if I was dreaming,  I simply looked back at him and said he was a figment of my imagination. 

I failed miserably at the snowman attempt though as I got cocky. I sent a freeze ball much like subzero in mortal kombat at my brother and his co-DCs, freezing them. They appeared far to real and frozen and seeing my brother like this woke me up in a start. I had intended on molding them into snowmen and bringing them back but oh well. 

So I completed the first task with a dismal response and bunged up the second.

That&#39;s my second failed experiment in a week&#39;s span&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did the both tasks
Heres my dream (lucid parts: blue)

I was at school and I saw one of my old friends who moved away. I said hey to him. Then I saw my art teacher and she was giving back our projects. Because of this I missed the bus I called my dad and he arrived instantly.  I got in his truck and the clock said it was July 27th and I became lucid. He was driving me when I just jumped out of the car. I was in front of a safe way. I went inside and there were lots of people. I yelled "Are there any other lucid dreams here and they all took guns and ran outside. I froze time and built an army of snowmen and I put hats on them and gave them weapons. I then unfroze time and all the people came out of the safe way. There was a huge fight between them and the snow men. The snow men won and I melted them. I then lost lucidity as a tornado started to form.

----------


## slothming

I&#39;ve written down this task on my little black book a few days ago( dream journal: where i keep all my ideas ,dreams and research in).

Last night I&#39;ve had 2 lucid dreams, it all started with my first 1:

I was unaware that I was dreaming until , I realized that there was a poster(that wasnt there before) on my wall in my room immediately I did a reality check, I stared at my hands-a habit i developed-, the first RC failed my hands were normal but recluntantly I decided to look at my watch, it was there but wait a minute; I dont wear watches. Thats when I became Lucid but its funny whenever I become Lucid I never know what to do so I stood for a few minutes and decided to go flying , my dream started fading slowly, I started descending slowly and slowly. Everything went black.

I woke up in a hill, the wind blew, moving the grass along I can only describe it as a postcard scenery. Sitting next to me was my friend Jake, he was telling me about astrology , and some theories about how when certain stairs align casatrophy would occur. But I couldnt focus on what he was saying , I turned away, and when I came back to my sense Jake was gone, the confusion grew as I questioned my whereabouts, thats when I knew I was dreaming Again. I closed my eyes, trying to calm down (because  I always get excited when I realize Im Lucid), then started dreamspinning ,making sure everything was stable When the spinning stopped I found myself in a Boulevard sort of street - looked like Paris - There were shops and cafes, it was really really noisy, because of everyone talking, i started flying around (a dream hobby of mine), no one noticed so I shouted out "Hey I&#39;m Flying &#33; I&#39;m Flying- anyone see me?" , I was ignored , so out of curiosity i asked "anyone else here Lucid Dreaming?" again ignored, until moments later the place went silent , everything sort&#39;ve went monochrome and I could hear my friend Jake&#39;s voice "I am , man".I flew to him and asked him "So if i woke up and asked you, would you remember?" , he assured me "Yeah" , the dream faded yet again. Woke up it was 5:43 am, first thing that came to my mind was to call my friend,,
it took awhile until my friend picked up, "So were you actually there just then?" , he murmured "What..? What are you talking about? Its like 6 oclock dude." 

Although he does not have any recollection of my Lucid Dream, I still believe somehow he was lucid.   ::|:

----------


## Vex Kitten

:Sad:  

I can&#39;t seem to get either task done. I remembered the advanced task in 3 seperate LDs but I was distracted from the task in those dreams. 

Congrats everyone who got a task done this month. 
So jealous of you all. Especially those who completed the snowman task. 
 ::content::

----------


## slothming

I still think I&#39;ve had a shared dream, is it actually possible    ::?:   I mean we have people talking about meeting other people in Astral Projection.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ Clarity&#39;s post.  ::chuckle:: 

Nicely done.  ::goodjob2:: 

I&#39;d sound the trumpet for you, but I&#39;m horrible at the trumpet....Believe me. I&#39;ve tried.

*plays a triumphant guitar riff, instead*

----------


## Clairity

> Lmfao @ Clarity&#39;s post. 
> 
> Nicely done. 
> 
> I&#39;d sound the trumpet for you, but I&#39;m horrible at the trumpet....Believe me. I&#39;ve tried.
> 
> *plays a triumphant guitar riff, instead*[/b]



{BREATHY SIGH} Ah luvs me some guitar&#33;&#33;  ::smitten::  

I&#39;m so glad you enjoyed my post.  I love to make people laugh.. it&#39;s just so.... "healthy"&#33;   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Kyhaar

> Lmfao @ Clarity&#39;s post. 
> 
> Nicely done. 
> 
> I&#39;d sound the trumpet for you, but I&#39;m horrible at the trumpet....Believe me. I&#39;ve tried.
> 
> *plays a triumphant guitar riff, instead*
> [/b]




That made me smile  :smiley:

----------


## EVIL JOE

I completed the basic task, but failed the advanced task.





> *1-27-07
> 200mg B6
> Exploring the Lucid Realm Part Two*
> ...Then I was somewhere else. It was outside and covered in snow. I was standing on a semi-paved road. I started walking. "What should I do next?" I thought. Then a lightbulb came on in my head. The lucid tasks. I was surrounded by snow, so it should be easy to make a snowman and bring him to life. At least that&#39;s what I thought. I was thinking about how to do it. I could make one from scratch, but that could take a while, or I could make a snowman appear, but then I wouldn&#39;t actually be making it and I would feel like I took the easy way out.
> 
> Then I noticed that there was a partialy finished snowman right in front of me. It was just missing a head and its left stick arm. I grabbed a handful of snow and put it on top. The snow wasn&#39;t sticking and I knew it would take me forever to make and I knew that I probably didn&#39;t have enough time. Then I saw a man about fifty yards away from me. He was wearing a leather jacket and gave off some bad vibes. He seemed like a vilain in a movie. He threw me a red, blue, and yellow gym bag with something inside it. I put it on top of the snowman to use as a head, but it didn&#39;t look right so I took it off. Then I tried using telekenesis to move the falling snow, but that didn&#39;t work either.
> 
> Then the man was behind me along with a woman and someone else. I knew I couldn&#39;t get the advanced task done so I decided to try the basic task. It wasn&#39;t really a crowd of people, but I asked anyways. "Do any of you lucid dream?" I asked. The man was the only one to respond. He mumbled, "Detroit." I asked, "You lucid dream in Detroit?" and he responded with something random and I made a mental note to remember what he said, but now I can&#39;t remember...
> [/b]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That made me smile 
> [/b]



 ::wink:: 

EVILJOE:
LMFAO @ "Detroit"  ::chuckle::

----------


## FunkyDrummer

Hey&#33; this is my first time actually getting the task&#33; In my dream i was like in the school driving this awesome car and then, i don&#39;t know why, was like "What the hell I&#39;m dreaming&#33;"  :sidenote: this is basically how i always get lucid, and i think my cousin is my dream guide becauses hes been in all the lucid dreams i&#39;ve ever had::  Anyway so back to the dream... I didn&#39;t really believe I was dreaming at first because it was the most vivid dream i&#39;ve ever had... So I didn&#39;t want to do anything really stupid for fear of it being real life.  I pulled over and looked at the ground  :sidenote: This is the first time in a lucid that i really focused on my scenery::  And when I looked up from the ground i was in the school locker room.  I remembered the task and shouted out to all the people in the locker room {a lot of people} , "Who here is a lucid dreamer?&#33;"  This one kid answered and I asked him to help me to do the other task.  We started one of the showers in the back and started to use ice breath on it to make snow :sidenote: My first lucid superpower::  I then began to make a snow man but it wasn&#39;t really working to I got distracted and ended up in the girls locker room across the hall where some humping took place.

So now after you&#39;ve read all of that stuff about me (the sidenotes you don&#39;t really care about)  

     Do I get the badge and all that?

----------


## zhine

At last&#33; Managed BOTH tasks last night    8) 

We don&#39;t get snow all that often in London, and I dream of it even more rarely, so when I found a couple of REAL inches of snow on Wednesday I quickly made a tiny (1 ft) snowman, took a photo to act as a reminder, then later scooped it up and put it in the freezer. Fortunately no witnessess to this odd behaviour   ::ninja::  

My partner and I tend to do kinesthetic reality checks so I got the snowman out again last night to remind ourselves what making a snowman feels like&#33;

I attempted to WILD, and slipped into unconscious sleep after imagining drawing numbers 20 to 30 in snow and

Hey presto  :smiley: 

Walked through a wintery garden, complete with a couple inches snow, and started exploring a house. Realised I was creating the interior myself, so became lucid. RAN outside in a panic worried I&#39;d missed the snow, but, just for once, the original landscape WAS still outside so I quickly made the snowman - same size as my real life one.

I had no gloves and it was freezing cold, and the snow kept changing colour as I moulded it, but finished up white. I scrabbled around for pebbles for eyes and nose, thinking I musn&#39;t cheat. Stepped back and thinking, this&#39;ll NEVER work, asked for it to become live...

and it did,  :yumdumdoodledum:  . Much to my astonishment it shuffled/danced happily forwards, and seemed very happy.

Realising I also needed to find a crowd I spotted a distant city and flew towards it. Spotted a crowd of youths on a barge on a river and asked if any of them were lucid dreamers. Half a dozen put up their hands. I repeated the question, and this time about half of them stuck their hands up. 

I yelled out that I didn&#39;t believe that so many of them were, and flew into the river...just for fun. It felt oddly like lying on a duvet and a false awakening took me out of the lucid state.

Felt pretty smug when I really woke up though   ::bigteeth::   But does anyone else feel a tad guilty about abandoning their creation?&#33;&#33;

May I have my badge please?&#33; Thanks.

----------


## Seeker

Thank you Howie for staying on top of this forum.  It&#39;s good to finally be home and back online.  Anyone even realize I was MIA?

----------


## Howie

> Thank you Howie for staying on top of this forum.  It&#39;s good to finally be home and back online.  Anyone even realize I was MIA?[/b]




My pleasure. It has been neat reading members experiences.   ::bigteeth::  

Glad yo are back. I sure noticed.

----------


## funkstrman

> Thank you Howie for staying on top of this forum. It&#39;s good to finally be home and back online. Anyone even realize I was MIA?[/b]



I did, and it&#39;s good to have you back.  Thanks for my lucid task badge.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Whew, pulled off the simple task last night, and only 3 days left in January too&#33; 

I was my school&#39;s band room with about 50 other people. I remembered the first task, so I was like "Hey&#33; Are there any other lucid dreamers out there?"

A few people turned to me, but did nothing else. Then other people started asking me some crazy random questions, which I suppose was their way of saying yes.

Ahahaha I need my badge now, for 2 whole days&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Ahahaha I need my badge now, for 2 whole days&#33; [/b]



LOL.. bask in your two days.. congrats&#33;&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

ha HA&#33;

I did it&#33; 
I didn&#39;t do the task I wanted so desperately to do, the snowman task, but i remembered to ask DC&#39;s if any were LD-ers. They totally ignored me, which irritated the heck out of me because Id expected one of them to come up with some smart ass or totally unexpected reply. 

They just... ignored me. I feel so unloved. 
 :Sad:  

But on the bright side, the rest of my LD was alot of fun.

----------


## Clairity

> They just... ignored me. I feel so unloved. 
>  [/b]



(you&#39;re just in time for next month&#39;s task&#33 :wink2:

----------

